# Anyone's doc. do this performance test?



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

I was just wondering if you have had this test done. A recent visit to a doctor at a nearby medical college asked me to do this: Turn your head to either side and try and touch your chin to your shoulder without shrugging your shoulders. The rest of my family members can do this (even my mother that was diagnosed with fibro), but I cannot. What about you? I cannot even align my chin to the shoulder on my left side.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2000)

nope! I can't, got pain for trying. I must admit, its a new oneLori Ann


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2000)

I get asked to do that all the time. I think it is just looking at how tight the muscles/ligaments are in our neck and back and shoulders. Make sense?


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2000)

Well...I think that either my neck is too short or my shoulders are too low.







And, of course, there is the pain factor. And in trying to do it, I can hear my neck crack. (Ugh) I'm sure we all know that is a lot of our problem..lack of exercise. My husband reminds me all the time to do my back exercises and I try to do them. But much of the time, it just all seems so "hopeless".That seems to be an underlying theme with this syndrome. It seems you get one symptom sort of "under control" and another crops up so it's a never-ending battle.I'm taking this Prednisone now for the "horrible itching rash" and it HAS helped. However, had an e-mail from a friend last night who had taken this stuff for ten days after contracting some sort of flu-like stuff on a cruise to Panama. She said it did screwy things to her mind. Well, you can just imagine THAT made my day! (Like my mind really needs screwing up anymore. I've searched other boards using a search engine and some reported these same symptoms, however they seemed to be on a much stronger dose and for a longer time. Others said they had no problem with it at all. Two things always seem to be a factor. (1) Length of time one has to take the med and (2) the dosage in mg.Back to the neck thing, it is good if we can remember, especially during long sessions at the computer, to do slow neck rolls. Going one way and then reversing the direction. Ah yes..REMEMBERING to do it. I tend to be a very good concentrator, to the exclusion of everything else around me. Someone else said this, can't remember who...that with pain, we tend to slump (poor posture) at the computer. But everything takes such a concious effort to remember it. Well, enough for now. Take care everyone. You're in my thoughts.calida


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Moldie:Since starting the yoga classes, I've been able to do those neck stretches. I can feel all the muscles straining as I stretch. It feels good afterwards, but while doing it the pain stretches right down my back. I find that first thing in the morning my neck isn't so mobile, but by mid-day things start loosening up.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Oh, just another tidbit I want to add. My friend told me this and you probably know this already. When working at your computer she said to try to keep your mouse & pad as close to you as possible. Having it too far away from your body puts a strain on your arms and shoulders.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2000)

Weener, I finally pulled a chair up and but big books on it to support my right arm and elbow. The strain on my right side was getting unbearable. Works good!


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Thanks for the tips and responses. I am going to see if I can get this talent back like I did with my hip sitting Indian style. I kept working at it, and the pain eventually went away, and the flexability came back!------------------------------------------"What you don't use, you lose."


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2000)

Hi everyone,I may have mentioned that my MOM has FM, I'm convinced she has CFS too, she has struggled with most of the symptoms for many years. I often share the posts with her, none of us can be too informed. Anyway, when I shared this thread with her she wanted me to send a note of caution, she was a yoga instructor until she was 50. When doing a neck roll, never go all the way around, only left to right and back again. Going all the way around can cause disk damage, and be careful not to follow some of the extreme positions involving the spine, this too can cause disk damage.Also, ergonomics is one of the services I offer companies. I have published a manuel specifically about posture and positioning at/with computer workstations. It is very true that sitting for any length of time can cause a variety of pains,(including headaches, severe neck, shoulder and even finger pain many which last long after you leave the computer, I recommend everyone do a search on "Ergonomics", there are many informative sites which will show you how to set up your computer to your best advantage. I would post my own manual but it would take up too much space, and I don't know how to paste it from the hard drive, so I would have to type the entire thing. If you can't find the info, you can ask me specific questions and I will try to help as much as I can. Lori Ann


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Same goes for me. Can't do it without feeling the pain, but I do believe that stretching everyday is important--WHEN YOU CAN REMEMBER TO DO IT!!!! I forget to remember!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2000)

Lori,Tell your mom thanks for the reminder about the neck rolls. I knew that I guess but had just forgotten it.Has anybody tried Tai Chi exercises? I have a video here somewhere and I should start watching it and trying to do some of the movements. Anyone had any success with it?calida


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2000)

MoldieMy Dr. and PT always check my movement all over my body. They are always checking my reflexes for nerve damage also. Sometimes I am fine and other times I am lucky if I can turn my head from one side to the next. The left side is always more agile then the right. I am right handed but I over use the right an my left is much stronger now. Take care my friend lexa


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

I agree Lori Ann - no circles! Sometimes I think I got this bum neck thing from doing the wrong things with it as a kid. Standing on my head (really, that can't be good to have all that weight on your neck - not meant to be). We did it at home and in gym class. Also we were taught in exercise classes to circle our heads back then. Of course we were taught to do sit-ups with our legs straight out, even have people sit on our feet to keep our knees down. Now they teach the oppostite, as bending with straight knees hurts your back and perhaps even strains the abd muscles the wrong way.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2000)

Hi All, Moldie, I have been going to the chiropractor since May for my neck muscles. He uses electrical stim on my shoulder trigger points and ultra sound on my neck. He also gave me all over body stretches that help. But, the one that does the most good came from my Mom, who had cervical fusion done in 2 places on her neck. Her spinal cord was also being squeezed by the bad vertabrae. Anyway, try this to stretch the muscles too, it's GREAT: Sit tall and straight and look to the side, then bend your neck to look towards your armpit, hold for ten seconds and bring your head up and slowly move it to the other side and repeat. I do these ALOT every day. When I started them, I couldn't even put my head on my pillow it hurt so much on the left side. It has improved tons. Along with that, hold your hands together behind your back and slowly raise your arms. This stretches the shoulder muscles, they go all the way up to your neck. Boy, this was a long winded one from me. Hope you get some elasticity back!!







DeeDee


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Thanks Dee Dee. I'll have to add that one to my neck exercise list. Oooh, I see I don't have to shave my armpits yet today.














LOL!


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2000)

I had an "AME" want me to do this test. Seems he did not read all of my medical history or he would know that after a two level cervical neck fusion it would be impossible. I agree on the computer ergonomics. But even when everything is set up to specifications for ergonomics, anytime you do one thing repeatively for any length of time you will eventually HURT.I am getting to the point I can only set at the keyboard at work for about 2 hours before the pain start, then the next 6 hours are hell, even with many breaks and stretches.Hope others are doing better.Thanks for listening


----------

